# DS meet up - Brighton - Sat 3rd July 2010 - whose in????



## Shelb1uk

Hi guys...

Just thought I'd start a new thread about this as the other one was confusing with the poll me thinks 

Hoping we can get a group together for this meet up.....check your diaries ppl...and if you are busy canx it  hehehe just joking, it will be a great day tho!!!!

So question is....Brighton Sat 3rd July.....whose in????


----------



## am64

sadly i will be on my way to devon .... but you'll have a great time im sure x


----------



## Steff

As you already know ill also be a no show.


----------



## shiv

all things being well, i'll be there!


----------



## Northerner

Pretty sure I will be there too!


----------



## gail1

think i will be able to make it have to find out train timings and cost would like to do this again asking if someone would meet me please i know its a lot to ask
need to know pretty soon wot kind of time we are talking about Would really like to come just hope i dont disappoint people


----------



## shiv

what if we said meetup around 11.30am (just in time for lunch!!) and then people can stay for as long or short as they like? gail, i will probably be getting there by train so if our time tables coordinate i can meet you at the train station - although i think there might be a couple of others coming from norwich?


----------



## gail1

please yes might travel down the nite b4 depends on lenth of jorney etc if there is any one else coming from norwich would love to hear from you


----------



## rossi_mac

Please can I go on the maybe pile? 

Oh, only if we have a crazy golf sess, preseeded and followed by a sess and a 'alf!!


----------



## shiv

rossi_mac said:


> Please can I go on the maybe pile?
> 
> Oh, only if we have a crazy golf sess, preseeded and followed by a sess and a 'alf!!



crazy golf...i'm there!!


----------



## Freddie99

Sold, I'll be there!


----------



## sofaraway

Put me on the list


----------



## Sugarbum

Ho Ho HO!  Ive checked my rota and I am off! YIPEE!!!!

Also I am on a midday finish the day before, so a weekender looks extremely promising!


----------



## Shelb1uk

wooohooo getting excited now 

crazy golf sounds ace, where is there one tho...can't rem seeing one? Tom?

Our tradition for DS is to hang in a wetherspoons and this deffo needs to happen but am feeling a detour to the pier/beach/ golf etc this time....what do we think??? O and I MUST MUST MUST have an icecream 

Gail dont worry sure someone can meet you etc, and will be great to meet you!!

Anyone else wanna stay over??? Room booking is a nitemare but if we hurried and booked something asap???? x


----------



## cazscot

Sorry cant make it, hubby and I are coming down to Brighton for our summer holidays but not till 2 weeks after that


----------



## shiv

yes i think a trip down the pier, fish and chips, ice cream, etc etc are all necessary for this one!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> yes i think a trip down the pier, fish and chips, ice cream, etc etc are all necessary for this one!



Do they have donkeys in Brighton?


----------



## shiv

not sure i agree with donkeys on beaches northe! but that's just me...


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> not sure i agree with donkeys on beaches northe! but that's just me...



No, you're right - they always look so sad


----------



## Shelb1uk

the poor donkeys heheheheh!!!

Am sooo excited about this meet..it flippin better be sunny!!! x


----------



## Shelb1uk

Just to get us excited, follow this link for a tour of the pier hehe, it has sea sounds too...

http://www.brightonpier.co.uk/indexflash.htm

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Freddie99

There's a pub on the pier. Personally I wouldn't recommend it. I learned how to play the excellent game of Save The Queen there... That's the only upside to the place. There is a bar/restaurant called OhSo to the right of the pier but it's a bit on the side of pricey. There is a pub called The Font in the lanes which can be pretty reasonable (?1.25 pints of Fosters on a Tuesday night...) I will dedicate myself to bar research...
There is a Spoons and a Yates near to the station but up by me we have two rather lovely pubs (The Geese and The Greys)

Tom


----------



## falcon123

Harry Ramsden's opposite the pier do the best "fish and chips" in Brighton. They do cater for groups but need a deposit beforehand because of previous "no shows"!


----------



## falcon123

And the Evening Star near the station is the best pub in the area! Toy museum also worth a visit.


----------



## ilovekandi

i'll be there with bells on!!!! i have a few mates that live down that way to so i'll ask them for some cool places ti suggest! bar crawl!!!! love it!


----------



## Shelb1uk

woohoo loving all the researching.....go team go!!! x


----------



## shiv

is there going to be a theme, like the sunglasses?


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> is there going to be a theme, like the sunglasses?



How about Hawaiian shirts?


----------



## shiv

lol i like it!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

stick me down as a maybe

if this job comes through and I have some spare pennies I will be there for ice cream, donkies and hawaiian shirts


----------



## Shelb1uk

hahah am the queen of theme me!!!!! course there will be

Loving the Hawaiin shirts for the men, flower necklaces etc for the women?!!?!?

Coolio sam, shall add you to me maybe list  x


----------



## ilovekandi

beards, tashes and sidies!!??  hahah


----------



## gail1

this sounds like its going to be fun am hoping to come wot kind of time would we be meeting up and going on until need to know as transport may be a bit tricky for me


----------



## Northerner

gail1 said:


> this sounds like its going to be fun am hoping to come wot kind of time would we be meeting up and going on until need to know as transport may be a bit tricky for me



Depending on distance and journey times, I usually aim to turn up around midday and leave around 7pm  I'm pretty sure there are people who will be there earlier and later than me!


----------



## Freddie99

ilovekandi said:


> beards, tashes and sidies!!??  hahah



Got the sideboards, need to grow a 'tache though. Hang on, I don't think I will.


----------



## sofaraway

We usually meet up at 11-12, and then things can go on til late, but people start to leave from around 4-5, depends on where they are travelling back to.  Nearer the time people will post what time they are arriving/leaving particulary if they have specific buses/trains they need to get.


----------



## HelenP

Would love to come, but as daughter is due to have baby no.3 at end of June, I may well be required to look after no.'s 1 and 2, lol, so will have to wait'n'see.  Guess that makes me a maybe?

xx


----------



## Northerner

HelenP said:


> Would love to come, but as daughter is due to have baby no.3 at end of June, I may well be required to look after no.'s 1 and 2, lol, so will have to wait'n'see.  Guess that makes me a maybe?
> 
> xx



Bring 'em along - there's bound to be a cupboard we can put them in until going home time!


----------



## Viki

Put me down as a maybe whose keeping everything crossed for a yes! I love Brighton!


----------



## Shelb1uk

woohoo the list of deffos and maybes is coming on a treat


----------



## Emma

I shall be there ))) woohoo! xx


----------



## Northerner

Emma said:


> I shall be there ))) woohoo! xx



Excellent Emma!


----------



## Shelb1uk

woohoo go ems....Ems is one of my Northern buddies and she is gonna try and rally up some troops to come down, they will of course join the forum first tho 

welcome ems! x


----------



## rawtalent

I'll try to be there if i'm not working. Will know nearer the time.
Brighton should be lovely in July.


----------



## Shelb1uk

woohoo bring on the brighton!!!!!!!!!

just bumping this for any newbies to see!! x


----------



## Laura22

I can't believe that! I know I'm new and all but I am on another Diabetes website and we're having a meet that EXACT same day in Hyde Park!

Shoot- I'd have loved to met some of you!


----------



## shiv

Laura22 said:


> I can't believe that! I know I'm new and all but I am on another Diabetes website and we're having a meet that EXACT same day in Hyde Park!
> 
> Shoot- I'd have loved to met some of you!



which site? we should all join forces and get the world record for having the largest amount of people with diabetes in one place...!


----------



## Laura22

shiv said:


> which site? we should all join forces and get the world record for having the largest amount of people with diabetes in one place...!



DiabetesDaily.com

I'm DiabeticLaura20 on there 

(Sorry if we're not allowed to post links!)


----------



## shiv

Laura22 said:


> DiabetesDaily.com
> 
> I'm DiabeticLaura20 on there
> 
> (Sorry if we're not allowed to post links!)



oh you're definitely allowed to post links lol don't worry, it's all about increasing the size of the diabetes online community!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> oh you're definitely allowed to post links lol don't worry, it's all about increasing the size of the diabetes online community!



Yes, I have no problems with links - the only ones we don't allow are anything advertising products or inappropriate to the forum  I'm on Diabetes Daily too, although only post there sporadically (I'm Poet).


----------



## Laura22

Northerner said:


> Yes, I have no problems with links - the only ones we don't allow are anything advertising products or inappropriate to the forum  I'm on Diabetes Daily too, although only post there sporadically (I'm Poet).



Ahh! I think I might have spoken to you in chat a few times (if you go in there!). I'm bad at remembering stuff! lol

Yeah I have said I might go to that meet but if there's another for this forum later in the year, I'll definately come to that!


----------



## Northerner

Laura22 said:


> Ahh! I think I might have spoken to you in chat a few times (if you go in there!). I'm bad at remembering stuff! lol
> 
> Yeah I have said I might go to that meet but if there's another for this forum later in the year, I'll definately come to that!



If you'd like to see what went on at our last one, here are some pictures and a video:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/circle-d-2nd-anniversary-and-forum.html


----------



## smile4loubie

Damn it ! I'm up in Lincolnshire till the 4th for my camping holiday. If theres anyone up there that cant come maybe we should all meet up instead =)


----------



## Tezzz

I'll be there.

If you're coming by train, Southern do a ?10 Daysave ticket. Buy it on the internet *14 days in advance*. Also Groupsave ticket where 3 or 4 people can go together for the price of 2.


----------



## Shelb1uk

thanks for the info Tez...soon we will start planning where we r gonna meet and activities for the day...think ppl are feeling the crazy golf option hehe...and would be rude not to have an icecream me thinks????? x


----------



## shiv

i didn't realise how expensive it is from Bham - Brighton. if i can get my hands on a young persons card it comes down to ?40. would love to stay over to save coming back the same day but it's so expensive to find accomodation!

HELP!


----------



## Shelb1uk

any of you local brightoners got a coach Shiv can kip on???? x


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> i didn't realise how expensive it is from Bham - Brighton. if i can get my hands on a young persons card it comes down to ?40. would love to stay over to save coming back the same day but it's so expensive to find accomodation!
> 
> HELP!



When does Uni term end? It's 30 years since I was at Uni, but they used to let rooms in Halls quite cheaply out of term.


----------



## falcon123

Northerner said:


> When does Uni term end? It's 30 years since I was at Uni, but they used to let rooms in Halls quite cheaply out of term.



I looked at this a few years ago when I was planning to do a course in the summer holidays. It was surprisingly expensive as I think they classify it as a "profit centre" - accountants seem to run the world now!

Most unis break up about 26th June.


----------



## Shelb1uk

just a lil bump for all the new members we have had this week...feel free to come to our July meet up...it's going to be great  x


----------



## rossi_mac

Shelb1uk said:


> any of you local brightoners got a coach Shiv can kip on???? x



One time I visited Brighton with a few pals, I slept in a car half the night but moved to a park bench as the fiat panda was a bit small and smelly! Another time slept, or rather crashed out on the beach, woke up fresh and wide awake when the sun came up!


----------



## Shelb1uk

how very rock n roll of you rossi...however Shiv is a layddee  xxx


----------



## shiv

lol thanks shelley! i am a lady!


----------



## squidge63

ok put me down as a maybe, I can get down and back for ?23 but can't book my ticket yet until money goes in to my account.. would love to come as I like Brighton...


----------



## rawtalent

Great to see that Squidge. Be good to see you again, if we both manage to get there.


----------



## getcarter76

Hey everyone,

As a newbie to all this i would love to come as Brighton is not far at all from me - 15mins down the road teehee. As long as hubbys not working so he can babysit. Also, I do have a hen do to go to that evening so how do you all know each other, meet up and when etc etc? Sorry for the questions, i am incredibly unlucky and no doubt will go to the wrong place talk to loads of people and find out its not what i thought lol!! 

I have been thinking for a long time to get my butt out and do more for/with other diabetics. Since those old days of camps and get togethers (did put me right off, full of bores and lectures no end - not my bag and i was only young, it really has scarred me for life)! 

If i can defo make it i will be there...i'm sure you're not all that scarey 

Thanks everyone Bernie xx


----------



## Northerner

Hi Bernie, it would be great to see you there! The details like times and meeting place will be worked out closer to the time, plus some way of recognising us, so no worries. I've been to a few now and have had no difficulty recognising people.  If you have a look at my blog post there is a video and photographs so you can get an idea of what we look like (the theme was bizarre sunglasses and balloon animals in case you think we're all mad/weird! 

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/circle-d-2nd-anniversary-and-forum.html


----------



## Shelb1uk

Hi Bernie....great the social is so near to you, I am organising it and will be sure to post details of exactly where and when we will be meeting nearer the time, and yes you deffo can't miss us as Northe said hehe!!

Be great to meet you  xxx


----------



## squidge63

What's the disguise lol for this meet... how about hats?


----------



## Shelb1uk

think the suggestion was flower lei's and haiwaiin shirts haha but am liking shirts....suggestions ppl???? x


----------



## shiv

Shelb1uk said:


> think the suggestion was flower lei's and haiwaiin shirts haha but am liking shirts....suggestions ppl???? x



lei's!! let's do lei's! is it leis or lei's?? either way!!


----------



## getcarter76

shiv said:


> lei's!! let's do lei's! is it leis or lei's?? either way!!



I agree....i love flowers all the way


----------



## Shelb1uk

woohoo gets my vote too as its summer and we r going to the seassssside  x


----------



## Shelb1uk

*attention all newbies *

just a lil bump for our lei wearing day at Brighton/ brighton beach 

All are welcome...just let me know and I'l add you to the guest list 

xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk

5 weeks and 2 days till the Brighton Social!!!! 

has anyone scouted out any pubs etc yet?? I will do me research of course but just wondered if anyone had any ideas?????

S x


----------



## Freddie99

May I suggest the Walkabout? I can't recall if they do food but if there are any problems we can decamp to the Spoons and Yates that are within spitting distance (or punching distance if it's a hair night on the town).


----------



## shiv

can we all please pray, cross our fingers and toes and send me positive thoughts that i get the job next tuesday!!! it's only for a care assistant in an old people's home, but it's money that will get me to brighton!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> can we all please pray, cross our fingers and toes and send me positive thoughts that i get the job next tuesday!!! it's only for a care assistant in an old people's home, but it's money that will get me to brighton!



Ooh! Good luck Shiv!


----------



## Shelb1uk

TomH said:


> May I suggest the Walkabout? I can't recall if they do food but if there are any problems we can decamp to the Spoons and Yates that are within spitting distance (or punching distance if it's a hair night on the town).



cant go wrong with a walkabout ;0) can u remind me where it is in Brighton...main strip isnt it???


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> can we all please pray, cross our fingers and toes and send me positive thoughts that i get the job next tuesday!!! it's only for a care assistant in an old people's home, but it's money that will get me to brighton!



Good luck girl....I need to start racking up my interviews too


----------



## Freddie99

Shelb1uk said:


> cant go wrong with a walkabout ;0) can u remind me where it is in Brighton...main strip isnt it???



I have the drunkards sense of navigation telling me where it is. As I recall it is rather near the spoons. I'm not too sure. I will have to go for a look and a beer maybe.

Tom


----------



## Tezzz

Walkabout is in West Street.

Come out the rail station, head towards the sea. Go past Clock Tower and on in to West Street. On left hand side. If you get wet feet you've gone too far.

Google Maps link *http://tinyurl.com/35orhft*


----------



## shiv

myself and tom have come up with the idea of finding a lloyds chemist, drinking some lucozade and bolusing for it, then getting them to do a diabetes check on us all..


----------



## Shelb1uk

brightontez said:


> Walkabout is in West Street.
> 
> Come out the rail station, head towards the sea. Go past Clock Tower and on in to West Street. On left hand side. If you get wet feet you've gone too far.
> 
> Google Maps link *http://tinyurl.com/35orhft*



thanks tez, ur a star


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> myself and tom have come up with the idea of finding a lloyds chemist, drinking some lucozade and bolusing for it, then getting them to do a diabetes check on us all..


loving this!!!! it was didka testing at the two year...this is the next step!! x


----------



## Northerner

A month on Saturday people! Get your train tickets booked!


----------



## rossi_mac

you'll never catch me book a train a month in advance! I now know I should have a hangover that particular Saturday morning, need to check on what else is happening that weekend before I move from the maybe to the defo pile.

Thanks for the reminder 

Rossi


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> A month on Saturday people! Get your train tickets booked!



I've just bought my 16 - 25 railcard, so that I can afford the trainfare!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> I've just bought my 16 - 25 railcard, so that I can afford the trainfare!



Excellent! I don't quite think I'd get away with that - do they do 50-65 railcards?


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> Excellent! I don't quite think I'd get away with that - do they do 50-65 railcards?



They do a Senior railcard


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> They do a Senior railcard



Don't rub it in you whippersnapper!


----------



## am64

i'll be on way to devon ...but be there in spirit...watch out for the possesed vodka!! heheee


----------



## Freddie99

Ah train fairs, I'll be ok seeing as I don't have far to go. I'm happy to bowl along to Brighton station early to give people a rally point.


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> Ah train fairs, I'll be ok seeing as I don't have far to go. I'm happy to bowl along to Brighton station early to give people a rally point.



What time is everyone planning to meet up around, roughly? I'll probably be getting in at about 11. The last train back to Birmingham is 8.30pm which sucks, but there we go.

The next meet definitely has to be Birmingham - it only lost out by 1 vote!


----------



## Freddie99

For me it doesn't matter as there are trains every hour from Eastbourne to Brighton so I can be there for when the first person gets there and hang around in the station until we've got a big enough group.

Tom


----------



## getcarter76

I need to check out the train times. Not long to go now...don't know where the times flying!

And Shiv...even though i'm fairly close to Brighton, by the time i sort the household out and drive to the train station, get on the train etc... I shouldn't think i will be there before 11 o'clock anyways.

Has everyone got their leis at the ready? 

Bernie x


----------



## Shelb1uk

lei...CHECK 

Cant wait...will arrange meeting place soon...hoping for a LUSH day so we can meet at a bar on the beach  xxxxxx


----------



## Freddie99

I warn you Shelley the one bar on the beach I know is called OhSo and it's a bit pricey (spot the student) we could always roll to sainsbury's and get a few cases.

Tom


----------



## shiv

We could meet at the mini golf stand


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

I don't think I'll be coming to this now that work is starting a month later than planned


----------



## shiv

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I don't think I'll be coming to this now that work is starting a month later than planned



You'd best come to Birmingham!


----------



## Shelb1uk

TomH said:


> I warn you Shelley the one bar on the beach I know is called OhSo and it's a bit pricey (spot the student) we could always roll to sainsbury's and get a few cases.
> 
> Tom



ahhh fair doo's, thanks for the heads up!!! Was just thinking would be cool to meet outside as its a beach visit  xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> I don't think I'll be coming to this now that work is starting a month later than planned



thats a shame hun


----------



## Northerner

Only three weeks to go!  How many are coming?


----------



## Shelb1uk

Ok the official list so far (correct me if any changes ppl!!)......x

Me!
I love Kandi
Tom H
Sugar Bum
Sofaraway
Gail1
Rawtalent
Get Carter 76

Maybes:

Rossi
Shuv
Northe
Falcon 123
Sam Morris
Viki P
Helen P
Squidge


----------



## Northerner

I'm a definite Shelley!


----------



## Shelb1uk

Northerner said:


> I'm a definite Shelley!



woohoo shall amend my list in my cupcake note book  xxx dont forget your lei!!!! x


----------



## Northerner

Shelb1uk said:


> woohoo shall amend my list in my cupcake note book  xxx dont forget your lei!!!! x



I thought they were for the Lei-dies! I've got a cracking shirt though!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642

shiv said:


> You'd best come to Birmingham!



B'ham is waaaaaaay too expensive on the train


----------



## Sugarbum

rossi_mac said:


> you'll never catch me book a train a month in advance! I now know I should have a hangover that particular Saturday morning, need to check on what else is happening that weekend before I move from the maybe to the defo pile.
> 
> Thanks for the reminder
> 
> Rossi



Dont make us beg!

Sort your life out!


----------



## Shelb1uk

Sugarbum said:


> Dont make us beg!
> 
> Sort your life out!


yeah rossie stop being lammmmmeeeeeeee!!!!!!  hehehe commit commit commit!!!!!


----------



## Sugarbum

GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeezzzzz wotcha doin' with yer time ROSSI?????


----------



## shiv

I've been informed that you can canoe in Brighton.

I will definitely be partaking in some canoeing, weather permitting. Even if it means leaving you guys at the bar for an hour, I shall be canoeing!


----------



## Jules001

This sounds Great..

As a newbie it would be nice to come meet you all, So we gonna travel down on the friday night and stay in crawley at my Sisters... My Partner has just said that All men who have Diabetes should wear Hawain shirts so we know who's who lol....

Anyway I know Brighton so can I suggest we could meet at the front entrance to the Pier, And if the hawian thing goes ahead you wont miss anybody coz they will stand out from the rest of the crowds going onto the pier...


----------



## Northerner

Great that you can join us Jules! Look forward to meeting you  I have my Hawaiian shirt all ready!


----------



## Jules001

I dont yet lol... My partner just said that she wished she brought a Hawain shirt from a bootsale yesterday lol...... so she will be on the look out now


----------



## Tezzz

Add me as a definate Shelley...


----------



## shiv

Jules I think one of our natives is going to pick a bar along the seafront somewhere to meet at, so that those who arrive early can crack on with the drinking


----------



## Jules001

Thats ok Shiv it was just an Idea as it is easy to find.. lol well you cant really miss it.... But I dont mind where we meet


----------



## Shelb1uk

Jules001 said:


> Thats ok Shiv it was just an Idea as it is easy to find.. lol well you cant really miss it.... But I dont mind where we meet



Hi Jules, great to add you to the deffo list  be good to meet you!!!

Will sort out the meeting place soon, but yes deffo sumwhere where ppl can be seated and drinking while we wait for all to arrive 

Tom is there somewhere to sit and drink on the pier maybe????? xxx


----------



## Shelb1uk

brightontez said:


> Add me as a definate Shelley...



woohoo!!! x


----------



## shiv

Booked my tickets! It's taken me nearly an hour of doing (what feels like) hundreds of searches, but I've got my cost down from ?40 to ?27.50 which I'm really chuffed about.

Train Birmingham-Brighton (Bham-Euston-London Bridge-Brighton), then coming back I'm doing Brighton-London by train (only ?2.80!!) then London-Birmingham by coach. I get back to Birmingham at 2.30am, and I'll be up at about 5.30am that morning to get on the bus to get the 7.10am train in time!!! Bring on 22 hour days!


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> Booked my tickets! It's taken me nearly an hour of doing (what feels like) hundreds of searches, but I've got my cost down from ?40 to ?27.50 which I'm really chuffed about.
> 
> Train Birmingham-Brighton (Bham-Euston-London Bridge-Brighton), then coming back I'm doing Brighton-London by train (only ?2.80!!) then London-Birmingham by coach. I get back to Birmingham at 2.30am, and I'll be up at about 5.30am that morning to get on the bus to get the 7.10am train in time!!! Bring on 22 hour days!



wow shiv well done....yahhhh am sooo excited ur coming!!!! wish I wasnt driving, would totally be up for a cocktail hehehe!!! x


----------



## shiv

Shelb1uk said:


> wow shiv well done....yahhhh am sooo excited ur coming!!!! wish I wasnt driving, would totally be up for a cocktail hehehe!!! x



I'll have one for you, yeah?  you can have a virgin one!

I'm yet to buy my lei, but I really really really really want to go canoeing...


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> I'll have one for you, yeah?  you can have a virgin one!
> 
> I'm yet to buy my lei, but I really really really really want to go canoeing...



hahaha do they do a dust cocktail!?!?!?!? hahahahahahah

canoeing sounds fun but is not for me...sure someone will join you...im happy to watch and take the pictures tho!!! hehehe 
x


----------



## Jules001

so how many confirmed going!!!


----------



## shiv

Bought my lei, coming off ebay!


----------



## getcarter76

shiv said:


> Bought my lei, coming off ebay!



I bought mine too....Asda!! 

Cool beans...can't wait to meet all you guys n gals 

Bernie xx


----------



## Jules001

Forgive me for being thick!!!! what lei????


----------



## shiv

Jules001 said:


> Forgive me for being thick!!!! what lei????



Like the Hawaiin things...the big flowery things you wear around your neck


----------



## Northerner




----------



## Shelb1uk

Jules001 said:


> so how many confirmed going!!!



about 10-12 me thinks  cool huh!!! x


----------



## shiv

Shelb1uk said:


> about 10-12 me thinks  cool huh!!! x



Have you flogged it to your Circle D peeps? My first MyD meet is June 29th so prob too close for any of them to come on July 3rd, but the next meeting should be in Birmingham so they can come to that one!


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> Have you flogged it to your Circle D peeps? My first MyD meet is June 29th so prob too close for any of them to come on July 3rd, but the next meeting should be in Birmingham so they can come to that one!


sure have...circle d do southend this coming weekend so even thats a bit close for ppl i think??? x


----------



## shiv

Nahhhhhhhhhh they can all chip in petrol money and drive down with you, don't let them get out of it


----------



## rossi_mac

Afternoon ladies, gents, well this is getting close, so close infact that I have spoken to Wifey and it's in her diary, so hell it's happening!! Move me Shell from "maybes" to "defos-if-don't-wake-up-too-hungover-ees" Might drive , or get train, or hitch....

Cheers

Rossi

PS can we have more reminders...


----------



## Tezzz

In that case I'll bring a *Caramac* for you Rossi...


----------



## Shelb1uk

rossi_mac said:


> Afternoon ladies, gents, well this is getting close, so close infact that I have spoken to Wifey and it's in her diary, so hell it's happening!! Move me Shell from "maybes" to "defos-if-don't-wake-up-too-hungover-ees" Might drive , or get train, or hitch....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Rossi
> 
> PS can we have more reminders...



woohoo glad the bullying isworking Mr!!!!!!!!! good effort....pm me ure mob and I can remind you hourly until the day????????????????????


----------



## rossi_mac

Well blow me down with a feather duster!

Only bloomin' logged into the-train-line-dot-do-dah!

When finally remembered password, it had my address of some ten years or more ago!

Anyway got a flamin' ticket to get down to the coast, only 90mis and return for under a purple!!

Bring on the Carmac!!

Now just have memory to negotiate!

See you then


----------



## Sugarbum

Strewth, who prized your coffin open? 

I'm going to have to have serious words with you about what a drama queen you have become


----------



## Northerner

Well, I've just given up on trying to buy my train ticket. These websites are RUBBISH! Tried trainline first and discovered I was going to be charged a ?1 booking fee - rip off! I've never had to pay that before. So, having seen that the route was operated by Southern, I tried their website - it said 'no fares available'. Grrr!!! Why??? Went to Raileasy, which also wanted the booking fee, and also said there'd be a charge for using credit/debit card - but absolutely no indication of what it might be. Gave up and went back to trainline, which now assumed I was bookin another journey the same as previous -i.e. TWO tickets, same day, same times, for one person - WHY would I want to do that????!!!! There seemed to be no way of changing to say I only wanted one, so logged out to start again. This time it tells me that the earlier train I was going to book is no longer available!!!!

Give me strength!!!!!!


----------



## Northerner

Well, I decided to persevere with trainline. Discovered that I had to look in my 'Shopping basket' and remove the journies I didn't want. Paid the booking fee. OK, I know it's only a quid, but I resent paying for something that is unavoidable yet pure profit for them. Even worse is the extortionate CC fee of ?3.50, which is totally disproportionate to the cost of the ticket, or the cost to the company of processing the transaction (I know as I wrote CC software for a holiday company once - the fee charged by CC companies depends on number of tranx, usually no more than 3% of amount charged i.e. in this case about 50-60p, not ?3.50!)

OK, will calm down now and look forward to the day out! I will be arriving at around 10:20 and leaving at 19:30!


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> OK, will calm down now and look forward to the day out! I will be arriving at around 10:20 and leaving at 19:30!



I get in at at 10.24! I leave at 22.00 - weirdly, when I was looking at trains for Brighton-London it was either 21.49 or 22.10, both of which took me back to London Bridge, but when I searched Brighton-London Victoria (where I'm catching my coach from) there is a direct train at 22.00! I can't work out why it didn't show up on the Brighton-London search?? Not that I really care, I have tickets saying I can go from Brighton to London Vic so I'm happy with that!


----------



## shiv

Think I've recruited another person along! Anna, who writes http://insulinindependent.blogspot.com/, another pumper, might be coming along


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> I get in at at 10.24! I leave at 22.00 - weirdly, when I was looking at trains for Brighton-London it was either 21.49 or 22.10, both of which took me back to London Bridge, but when I searched Brighton-London Victoria (where I'm catching my coach from) there is a direct train at 22.00! I can't work out why it didn't show up on the Brighton-London search?? Not that I really care, I have tickets saying I can go from Brighton to London Vic so I'm happy with that!



Train websites are rubbish! I still don't know why I can't just go to the station at the end of the road and use the ticket machine there, but you can't get tickets more than a day in advance! Why?

We should meet at the station Shiv!  I'll try and remember my mobile - perhaps Tom and Tez can meet us there - eeee, it'll be like the old days in London when we went to that Circle D bash, d'you remember? Eee, them were the days!


----------



## rossi_mac

where are we meeting?? I think my train gets in when the pub opens. I know, well have been to a good vegan pub in Brighton! have also left some pubs in Brighton by the windows but lets not go there!


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> Train websites are rubbish! I still don't know why I can't just go to the station at the end of the road and use the ticket machine there, but you can't get tickets more than a day in advance! Why?
> 
> We should meet at the station Shiv!  I'll try and remember my mobile - perhaps Tom and Tez can meet us there - eeee, it'll be like the old days in London when we went to that Circle D bash, d'you remember? Eee, them were the days!



Hahahaha. Yes indeed let's meet at the station! I will don my lei so as to be highly visible!


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> Think I've recruited another person along! Anna, who writes http://insulinindependent.blogspot.com/, another pumper, might be coming along



woohoo!!!! x


----------



## Shelb1uk

rossi_mac said:


> where are we meeting?? I think my train gets in when the pub opens. I know, well have been to a good vegan pub in Brighton! have also left some pubs in Brighton by the windows but lets not go there!


still deciding on a suitable place to meet  x


----------



## Shelb1uk

In fact any ideas on where to meet???

Maybe the pier or a nice bar on the beach (although may be pricey drinks wise)

As its a beachy meet up might be good to meet up outside instead of inside a pub 

Ideas pls ppl...............xxxxx


----------



## Jules001

Go with my Idea the pier that way its central to brighton and if you are walking towards the pier you will be able to see everyone in the Hawaiian shirts n lei's lol.....

That way we cab decide where to go from there....

Jules


----------



## shiv

Let's do it. What time is everyone arriving in to Brighton?

As we said above, myself and Norther are getting in just before half 10, anyone else?


----------



## Freddie99

Name your time folks and I'll be there for it. I'll provide a point where people can gather at the station. You'll have to look for a wookie look a like!


----------



## Jules001

Yeah 10-10:30 would be cool... It only take me 15 mins to get there from Crawley on a good day thats only when I have a lead foot lol.. no really about 20 mins From Crawley

Jules


----------



## Northerner

Jules001 said:


> Go with my Idea the pier that way its central to brighton and if you are walking towards the pier you will be able to see everyone in the Hawaiian shirts n lei's lol.....
> 
> That way we cab decide where to go from there....
> 
> Jules



I think the problem with not meeting at an actual pub is that people will be arriving at different times, so some people might be waiting around for ages for some of the later arrivals.


----------



## Shelb1uk

Good point Northe! Tom thats good if you can be in charge of rounding up the ppl coming by train and I can be in charge of waiting by the sea (as I'l be driving altho dunno where to park?)....is there a suitable place to sit and have a drink that's near to the pier and easy to find Tom????

I can also get there anytime altho is about 60mile drive for me...but dont mind an early start 

I can always look on google earth, thats how I figured out the meeting place for this sat for Southend and Circle D hehehe x


----------



## Freddie99

Hi Shelley,

I'm heading down on Friday night to meet someone who's coming down for this as she doesn't have a clue where things are in Brighton being a Scot! I can be there from the earliest moment. You know her already Shelley.

As for parking, well, Brighton is hell to park in so I suggest a train!


----------



## shiv

Is there a park and ride you could use, Shelley?

edit, I found this? http://www.brighton-hove.gov.uk/index.cfm?request=c1000782


----------



## shiv

TomH said:


> I'm heading down on Friday night to meet someone who's coming down for this as she doesn't have a clue where things are in Brighton being a Scot! I can be there from the earliest moment. You know her already Shelley.!



Oooh another non-forum member coming? Awesome. Scotland is a long way to come!


----------



## Shelb1uk

TomH said:


> Hi Shelley,
> 
> I'm heading down on Friday night to meet someone who's coming down for this as she doesn't have a clue where things are in Brighton being a Scot! I can be there from the earliest moment. You know her already Shelley.
> 
> As for parking, well, Brighton is hell to park in so I suggest a train!



ooo who is it Tom??? Do tell? Is it Ems??

If I get the train it will take two hours if I drive it will take one.....but the parking is a killer!!! hehehe x


----------



## Shelb1uk

shiv said:


> Is there a park and ride you could use, Shelley?
> 
> edit, I found this? http://www.brighton-hove.gov.uk/index.cfm?request=c1000782



ooo good thought Shiv...ure the best  x


----------



## Freddie99

Shelb1uk said:


> ooo who is it Tom??? Do tell? Is it Ems??



Yes it is!


----------



## Shelb1uk

TomH said:


> Yes it is!



woohooo i didnt know for def she was coming.......eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!! x


----------



## Corrine

Oh poo.  Sorry if that is swearing - cant make this one either!


----------



## Northerner

Corrine said:


> Oh poo.  Sorry if that is swearing - cant make this one either!



Tut! Get your priorities in order young lady!


----------



## Freddie99

Instead of a Lei I think I may well be attired in my new Iron Maiden t shirt. Trooper version of Bald Eddie.


----------



## Northerner

Less than two weeks to go people! Can the Brighton cogniscenti decide on a firm venue and meeting time please?  (i.e. what time is the earliest people can turn up and expect to meet another forum member?)


----------



## randomange

Adding my name to the list!  Late I know, but I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to make it before  

I have never been to Brighton before, so I fully expect to get lost trying to find you all!  I reckon I'll probably be a little bit later, round about 12ish.

Looking forward to seeing everyone!


----------



## Northerner

randomange said:


> Adding my name to the list!  Late I know, but I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to make it before
> 
> I have never been to Brighton before, so I fully expect to get lost trying to find you all!  I reckon I'll probably be a little bit later, round about 12ish.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone!



Excellent news Ange! It will be nice to meet you again!


----------



## Shelb1uk

Northerner said:


> Less than two weeks to go people! Can the Brighton cogniscenti decide on a firm venue and meeting time please?  (i.e. what time is the earliest people can turn up and expect to meet another forum member?)



sorry Northe was gonna get on this tommorow...life is kinda rubbish and manic for me atm so havent been as efficient as normal 

Tom can you suggest a place for ppl to meet near to the pier so they can get a drink and chill while ppl relax??? I can do research and figure it out but want the locals thoughts 

xxx


----------



## Freddie99

Shelb1uk said:


> sorry Northe was gonna get on this tommorow...life is kinda rubbish and manic for me atm so havent been as efficient as normal
> 
> Tom can you suggest a place for ppl to meet near to the pier so they can get a drink and chill while ppl relax??? I can do research and figure it out but want the locals thoughts
> 
> xxx



Hi Shelley there is a pub on the pier itself, it's called Horatio's. A little pricey (then again in my mind everything alcohol related is too pricey). The right of the pier on the beach is a cafe/bar thing called OhSo. Again it's a little pricey. There are a variety of clubs under the arches to the right of the pier that serve as bars in the day time. I can never really remember my way to them as I am usually drunk when I am heading to them and can never really remember how I got in or how I left.


----------



## Shelb1uk

TomH said:


> Hi Shelley there is a pub on the pier itself, it's called Horatio's. A little pricey (then again in my mind everything alcohol related is too pricey). The right of the pier on the beach is a cafe/bar thing called OhSo. Again it's a little pricey. There are a variety of clubs under the arches to the right of the pier that serve as bars in the day time. I can never really remember my way to them as I am usually drunk when I am heading to them and can never really remember how I got in or how I left.



thanks Tom.....how about Ohso's so ppl can have access to food and drink and a sea view 

Tom if you are ok to round up the train ppl I can be at Ohso's from about 11am (or earlier) to meet and greet there???

Guys I am away and off the radar for a few days now, but will log back on at the weekend...hope this is enough organisation to get the ball rolling 

So Ohso's to the right of the pier from 11am ish and a train guide (Tom) at whatever ever time you can be there Tom?

S xxxxx


----------



## Northerner

Sounds good Shelley!


----------



## sofaraway

Sounds good, looking forward to it, not sure exactly what time I will be there. 
Be good if everyone going can swap mobile numbers with at least 1 other person so that if we move on people can join us later.


----------



## shiv

Nikki I'll put mine in a PM to you now - I'm getting in just before half 10!


----------



## rossi_mac

not sure if I'll be wering my lei, can't find it anywhere
Anyway if England are runners up in there group and beat either Germany or Ghana then their quarter finals will be on Saturday 3rd July at 4pm!!!!


----------



## Northerner

rossi_mac said:


> not sure if I'll be wering my lei, can't find it anywhere
> Anyway if England are runners up in there group and beat either Germany or Ghana then their quarter finals will be on Saturday 3rd July at 4pm!!!!



What, what what!!!!??? Might have to bring my England shirt along as well as my Hawaiian shirt!


----------



## getcarter76

Jules001 said:


> Yeah 10-10:30 would be cool... It only take me 15 mins to get there from Crawley on a good day thats only when I have a lead foot lol.. no really about 20 mins From Crawley
> 
> Jules



Wooo i work in Creepy Crawley....20 mins  heavy lead foot or what. If its warm and sunny add an hour onto that as the traffic is horrendous going into Brighton...hence i am getting the train (donning my lei) yey...


----------



## getcarter76

If i can grab someones mobile number pleases just in cases? 

I need to check out the train times but i will be at Brighton station around 11 ish as i have a journey to get to the train station in the first place.

Thank you...Bernie


----------



## shiv

getcarter76 said:


> If i can grab someones mobile number pleases just in cases?
> 
> I need to check out the train times but i will be at Brighton station around 11 ish as i have a journey to get to the train station in the first place.
> 
> Thank you...Bernie



I'm getting in just before half ten, if you give me a text when you're nearly there we can either hang around for you or come and find you!


----------



## shiv

*So by the sounds of it*, the first wave of us are arriving between 10 and 11, we can then head to OhSo and await the rest of the gang.

Anyone arriving after 11, head to OhSo. Anyone arriving before 11, make sure you have the phone number of someone (I'm happy to give mine out)!

Anyone rich fancy buying us those huge balloons, maybe D-S-F??

If the football is on in the afternoon I vote we go for a paddle in the sea whilst all the loonies get drunk watching the match!


----------



## Northerner

shiv said:


> ...If the football is on in the afternoon I vote we go for a paddle in the sea whilst all the loonies get drunk watching the match!



Oi! Who are you calling a looney!?


----------



## shiv

Northerner said:


> Oi! Who are you calling a looney!?



*whistles and looks in other direction..*


----------



## Northerner

Northerner said:


> What, what what!!!!??? Might have to bring my England shirt along as well as my Hawaiian shirt!



Looks like it's still on!


----------



## Sugarbum

If its the wimbledon final weekend I  might have to abstain


----------



## Freddie99

If people who haven't got my number from the last London meet want it just PM me and I'll send you one back with my number.

Tom


----------



## squidge63

hope you all have a fab time, not going to be able to make this meet..


----------



## shiv

squidge63 said:


> hope you all have a fab time, not going to be able to make this meet..



That's a shame! Reckon you'll be able to make Birmingham in September?!


----------



## squidge63

shiv said:


> That's a shame! Reckon you'll be able to make Birmingham in September?!



Don't see why not will try for September, plus hopefully will have a car by then as well..


----------



## shiv

squidge63 said:


> Don't see why not will try for September, plus hopefully will have a car by then as well..



Fab - I'll make a post after the July meet.


----------



## Tezzz

Isn't this getting exciting...?


----------



## shiv

A WEEK TOMORROW!

I cannot WAIT to get out of Birmingham for the day and see you lovely lot!


----------



## Steff

Not been in here for ages, hope the meet goes well on Saturday for you all xx


----------

